# Breeding methods-Colony Vs Single Pairs



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

am breeding fancy pigeons since long. Since I am a breeder so I always looks for good breeding results. I have used both the methods for breeding pigeons but in my own opinion single pair in one cage produces much better results as compared to colony system. However, any body have its own ways of breeding systems, You can correlate with the disadvantage of colony system with the advantages of single pair and vice verse. In Pakistan most of the cases pigeon fanciers keep their pigeons on colony system, they are also getting good results out of this system but I have my own opinions given at the end..

The Advantages Of Breeding in Single Pair

* The pair will take more interest in breeding.
* You have more checks as what the pair is doing. This point is very important, here comes your management and all your success in the future depends on this point. How many chicks reared in a year, weather the pair are good parents.
* The rate of hatchability of eggs increases and broken eggs diminishes due to non interference of other pairs.
* More control on producing a specific color. As the chances of mating with bossy style males stops.
* The growth of chick tremendously improves as the parents give more feed.
* Chicks get more independently start eating food as they are made available to them all the times.
* In case of viral infection it could not spread as fast as in the case of colony system.
* Chances of fights with other breeding pairs and jealously reduces a lot.

The Disadvantages of breeding Single Pair

* It is more time consuming and expensive method to keep one pair in one cage.
* You need lot of space.
* You have to check the feeding and water parts on daily basis at least two times a day.
* It is difficult for the pigeon keeper to get the pairs bath on regular basis. In hot weather dead in shell is very common.
* The pigeons in the long run don’t get exercise which is very essential for their health being.
* I have observed that female pigeon if kept long in single pairs, she stops laying eggs, it is not very common , but it do happens with my birds.
* It is also difficult to give medicine in single pair system, as it need lot of labor work and time consuming.

pakistan, lahore, rawalpindi, pakistan, India, hatchability, eggs, care, tips, colony breeding 

Conclusion

If I may allow to give my honest opinion of breeding fancy pigeons I must say that I will keep my pigeons in single pairs. Why, because I got very success full results with this system. Since I am a breeder and I am more satisfied with good breeding results. However, in few cases where pigeon were not breeding in single pair system I put them in colony system and they start laying eggs and also start producing chicks too. I think management should be good.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice lesson for new breeder. do you tell how one can assign new breed? 

A new cross bread baby contains what feature from their parents?


----------

